

The Case Against Mars - JabavuAdams
http://www.foresight.org/nano/Mars.html

======
alan-crowe
> since the atmosphere and magnetic field of Mars provide little shielding,
> the martian surface is bombarded with high-energy radiation comparable to
> that in free space. Thus, our intrepid explorers or settlers must stay under
> a few feet of dirt most of the time if they plan to stay long and remain
> healthy. The fantasy of domed cities under the martian sky thus shrinks to
> pressure vessels buried under martian dirt.

That is a big problem, but it is not specific to Mars. The author seems to
prefer settlements in space, so I tried searching the site to find out how the
space stations are to be shielded from radiation, but failed.

